# Getting rid of MOLES!



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

OK, I need to know how to get rid of moles, permanently. I've started building my raised outside layout for running live steam and I haven't had a mole problem in years. I finish installing all the post footing a couple of weeks ago and within the last two weeks, myself and my neighbors on both sides of me have been invaded by the little bastards.

I know kill the grubs, but I've also read that they eats the worms as well, so what do I do? I'm no lawn guy, I just mow it so any help will be most welcome.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Get a Rodentator http://www.rodenator.com/


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

They usually dig around mid day. get a pitch fork. when you see him pushing dirt. stick him with the pitch fork.


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

I've tried lots of things. If you can get it the gopher poison works good. It may not be available due to local regulations. What has worked best for me is to find at least two or three of their tunnels. Open them up and as quick as possible push in a lit road flare and pack dirt behind it. Watch for any escaping smoke and pack those areas too. That has worked for me a few times. If your soil has a lot of clay flooding with water may work to drive them to the surface. Good luck, it took me a month to outsmart the one I had....lol


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Killing them can be frustrating. They have deep runs that are permanent and shallow runs that they use to hunt their dinner. You have to get into the deeper runs with poison. Also they sell deterents that actually work pretty well to keep them away. Contains castor oil I believe. They don't like the smell.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies fellas. I will have to look into that gopher posion.


----------

